# Kohler Command 18 HP Crankshaft Swap Question



## djmack (May 15, 2014)

Hello, I have a Woods zero turn that uses a Kohler Command CH18s Horizontal Shaft engine. I have unsuccessfully tried to replace it, I cannot find the correct engine because the machine is probably 15+ yrs old. 

I have a CH18 that fits but the PTO shaft is too short to work with the Woods. My question is, I found the correct crankshaft: Kohler Crankshaft - Part No. 24 014 351-S. I would like to swap this with the old one, but am unsure if it will work, and also, are there any other parts inside the engine that should be replaced along with it? Engine has 200 hours roughly and runs great.

Thanks in advance for your input! DJ


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
What is wrong with the original engine? if you post the Spec #,of the one you want to put the crank in,it would help.


----------



## djmack (May 15, 2014)

Thanks! OK, I had to dig out the original Kohler flywheel cover from the motor with the specs.. The motor i want to install the crankshaft in is; 

Model: CH18S 
Spec # 62509
Serial: 2413810927

It was in a Cub Cadet 2000 series.


----------



## djmack (May 15, 2014)

Oh yes and the original engine is gone, I got it with yet another incorrect one installed, this one had no PTO in the front at all. (I still have the block but moved all the other stuff (harness, electrical, stator, etc..) over to the new motor # 2 lol...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kohler lists both cranks as "non-thrust style",so I would have a machinist,(or you,if you're good with micrometers,etc)measure the journal,and also the shoulder on the PTO side,and if it looks ok,use it.


----------

